# Bergbau



## Hypnotizice (10. Dezember 2008)

*Yo seas zusammen.*
Hab ne Frage muss bergbau neuskillen und wollt mal fragen ob es items gibt die
 + stats für bergbau gebn und die auch *NICHT INGI'S* tragen können. Einzigste was ich gefunden hab ist die handschuh _vz +5.
_
Nen kumpel sagt es gäb ne handschuh _vz mit +15_ aber er weißt selbst nicht woher hats nurmal gesehn.

Wäre echt cool wenn jemand ne idee hat.

mfg Hypnotizice =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thaielb (10. Dezember 2008)

Kenne auch nur die Handschuhverzauberung. Allerdings halte ich deren Sinn für recht fragwürdig. Was bringen Dir den 5 Punkte mehr? Bergbau skillt sich so schnell, da man eigentlich für jedes Vorkommen einen Punkt bekommt. Das Erz dann noch zu Barren verhütten, was pro Barren auch noch mal einen Punkt bringt. Danach ins nächsthöhere Gebiet um bessere Erze zu finden. Denke, dass das nicht länger als 3-4 Stunden dauert und Du hast Bergbau auf 375. In Nordend kann es sein, dass Du etwas länger brauchst, da viele Gebiete etwas überfarmt sind.


----------



## Hypnotizice (10. Dezember 2008)

naja bei uns wird jedes gebiet gefarmt.. und größtenteils nur durch farmbots...^^...
ja 5punkte bringen auch nicht viel deswegen war ja meine frage nach andren sachn noch =)


----------



## neo1986 (10. Dezember 2008)

Also ich kenne nix.
Aber die 5Punjte haben bei mir irgentwie nie richtig geholfen oder sich irgentwie bemerkbar gemacht.

Mein Tipp wenn dir ein Farmbot übern weg läuft nem GM melden.
Sonst geh mal in anderen gebieten farmen kann mir nicht vorstellen das die überall rumlaufen sollen.


----------



## Scrätcher (10. Dezember 2008)

Also mir haben die 5 Punkte TATSÄCHLICH geholfen!

Selten, aber als Verzauberer ist das dann nicht so dramatisch...

Ich hab Vz & BB, also hab ich mir ein paar alte Handschuhe verzaubert und es kam nicht nur einmal vor, dass mir 1-5 Punkte gefehlt haben um das Erz abzubauen! Handschuhe an und los gings! Sobald ich die Skillstufe erreicht hatte, blieben die Handschuhe wieder artig in den Taschen. 

Wenns dir jemand anbietet: Dann machs! Zum skillen ist es sehr angenehm aber nicht lebensnotwendig!


----------



## sTereoType (10. Dezember 2008)

Thaielb schrieb:


> Kenne auch nur die Handschuhverzauberung. Allerdings halte ich deren Sinn für recht fragwürdig. Was bringen Dir den 5 Punkte mehr? Bergbau skillt sich so schnell, da man eigentlich für jedes Vorkommen einen Punkt bekommt. Das Erz dann noch zu Barren verhütten, was pro Barren auch noch mal einen Punkt bringt. Danach ins nächsthöhere Gebiet um bessere Erze zu finden. Denke, dass das nicht länger als 3-4 Stunden dauert und Du hast Bergbau auf 375. In Nordend kann es sein, dass Du etwas länger brauchst, da viele Gebiete etwas überfarmt sind.


das halt ich für sehr optimistisch mit den 3-4 stunden. das würde vorraussetzen das jedes erz gleich am spawnpunkt ist und kein anderer mit abbaut im ganzen gebiet. ich hab mit meinen dk ganze 2-3 tage gebraucht um bergbau entsprechend hoch zu bringen( played ungefähr 7-8 stunden also gut das doppelte)


----------



## White-Frost (10. Dezember 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das halt ich für sehr optimistisch mit den 3-4 stunden. das würde vorraussetzen das jedes erz gleich am spawnpunkt ist und kein anderer mit abbaut im ganzen gebiet. ich hab mit meinen dk ganze 2-3 tage gebraucht um bergbau entsprechend hoch zu bringen( played ungefähr 7-8 stunden also gut das doppelte)


Da kann ich ihm nur zustimmen wen ich überleg damals mein Jäger von 200-300 damit ich in der Scherbenwelt gleich skillen kann hmm mein des waren gut 6 Stunden die ich da dran saß um mit dem Thorium abbaun zu skillen^^ Kräuterkunde hingegen war in so 8 Stunden von 0 auf 375 aber Bergbau dauert eindeutig länger


----------



## Thaielb (10. Dezember 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das halt ich für sehr optimistisch mit den 3-4 stunden. das würde vorraussetzen das jedes erz gleich am spawnpunkt ist und kein anderer mit abbaut im ganzen gebiet. ich hab mit meinen dk ganze 2-3 tage gebraucht um bergbau entsprechend hoch zu bringen( played ungefähr 7-8 stunden also gut das doppelte)



Das ist sehr abhängig vom Server. Die 3-4 Studnen waren auch mehr geschätzt. In der alten Welt ist bei uns rein gar nichts los. Ich habe mit meinem Twink derzeit kein Problem nebenbei Bergbau zu skillen, da ich von Vorkommen zu Vorkommen renne.
Mit Gatherer und der Datenbank, einem schnellen Mount und einer Spielzeit früh am Morgen oder nachts, dürfte es kein Problem sein schnell zu skillen.

Die Verzauberung für die Handschuhe habe ich mir mal für Kräuterkunde angeschafft. Hat rein gar nichts gebracht. Normalerweise skillt man die Sammelberufe eh schneller als man levelt.


----------



## Tomminocka (10. Dezember 2008)

Thaielb schrieb:


> Kenne auch nur die Handschuhverzauberung. Allerdings halte ich deren Sinn für recht fragwürdig. Was bringen Dir den 5 Punkte mehr? Bergbau skillt sich so schnell, da man eigentlich für jedes Vorkommen einen Punkt bekommt. Das Erz dann noch zu Barren verhütten, was pro Barren auch noch mal einen Punkt bringt. Danach ins nächsthöhere Gebiet um bessere Erze zu finden. Denke, dass das nicht länger als 3-4 Stunden dauert und Du hast Bergbau auf 375. In Nordend kann es sein, dass Du etwas länger brauchst, da viele Gebiete etwas überfarmt sind.



Bergbau skillen in 3-4 Stunden? Vergiss es, denn irgendwann bist du soweit, dass du Punkte nur noch durchs abbauen bekommst, beim Verhütten aber eventuell nur alle 20 Barren, weils schon grün ist, du aber noch nicht hoch genug bist, das nächst höhere Erz zu verhütten. Wenn du es dann lernen kannst, hast du vielleicht dann noch das Pech, dass es dann aber schon grau ist.

Die Überfarmung führt hier zu einer weiteren enormen Verzögerung. Kräuterkunde ist dagegen ein Klacks.

Grüße


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. Dezember 2008)

wie Farmbot gm melden hab schon 5 gemeldet und die sind wie die Duracellhasen


und er läuft und läuft und läuft
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
3 tage später anderes Gebiet
und er läuft und läuft


tip zb dk berufe skillen ein paar abgetragene Handschuhe verzaubern +5 bringt was da man nich bis skill 185 warten muß sondern schon 5 skills eher in ein anderes gebiet gehen kann und dort schneller farmen kann weil mehr vorkommen sind


----------



## ak47fatih (10. Dezember 2008)

die 5 verz. waren vor BC gut, da man in AQ 25 oder 40 konnte man nur mit der  mit verz. dort die erze abbauen im raid.


----------

